
Thermodynamics and Garbage Collection - nickb
http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/ThermoGC.html
======
Tichy
Summary, anyone? I think the abstract could be more motivating ("computer
scientists should know about Thermodynamics" - yeah, but why?).

